# Green beans, tomatos, and eggs!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That was a really TASTY lunch!

I stir-fried my green beans with hot pepper flakes, garlic salt, and a little oil. I finished it with a dash of soy. That makes it taste like Chinese buffet green beans, though they put a little sugar in theirs and I did not.

THEN I beat some eggs with a fork and I poured it in the still-hot pan. I flipped the egg patty onto the other side, then I added it and some raw sliced tomato to my plate.

MAN that was good! And it all came from my own place!

I cannot seem to focus on my eating well enough to continue to lose weight, though I have not gained any weight either. But this recipe is both low in calories and tasty, so I will make a mental note to make it several more times!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds delicious....I like to fry burger with sliced green peppers, tomatoes & onions-- a shish-kabab without the shish (or is it the kabab?)..and I love the idea that it's all home grown.

The trouble with a low carb diet is that it's hard to get enough thiamine if you don't eat something made with fortified flour.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just picked another 1/2 of a brown bag full of beans last night. I like to put a little water in the bottom of a covered pot and steam them - this eliminates the need of the double boiler. Just don’t boil away all the water! After they are cooked and drained, add some olive oil, butter, salt, pepper, and a little curry and mix well.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One of my wife's summer favorites is green beans, little red potatoes and bacon slow simmered in a large pot.
She puts a tag on the lid in the refrigerator that says "Keep Out" and that is her lunch for about a week.


----------

